# dyer vent tubing question



## rachelle (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey everyone I am making my C&C cage with two levels and I want to use dryer vent tubing to connect the top and bottom because it is enclosed and very pliable. My question is what diameter to get and where can you find the vinyl white ones? I know they are a fire hazard so a lot of big stores do not sell them anymore. I do not want to get the metal ones because I am afraid the metal could tear and cut my hedgie's feet. What are my options?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I came across the same problems when I was buying dryer tubing for Inky's cage. I ended up buying a 20' long piece from ACE Hardware online, it was about $13 shipped. You can sometimes find them in small local hardware/home improvement shops. I recommend 4" diameter, since 3" if your hedgie balls up inside it, it's that much more difficult to get him out.  

Remember once you get some to wash it and let it air out for a couple days so it doesn't smell too strongly of vinyl.


----------



## rachelle (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## rachelle (Feb 19, 2010)

So I found a local store that carries it and it is in the process of drying out before my new baby come home this weekend!


----------

